# Leonardo DiCaprio - Mark Seliger Photoshoot for Rolling Stone January 2016 (x1)



## Claudia (16 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## DanielCraigFan (20 Jan. 2016)

Thanks, Leo is so cool. I hope he'll win the Academy Award 2016!!!


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Jan. 2016)

Great pic! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------

